# DS #0434: New Super Mario Bros. (USA)



## TPi (May 8, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1032^^


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2006)

Saweet! Looks like it's gonna be a good night.


----------



## T-hug (May 8, 2006)

Excellent, works a charm using GM 3.14 e18 No trim rom NORMAL boot, every other settings I tried gave me blak screens.

What a great treat THANKS SO MUCH pSyDS!!!


----------



## Alucardd (May 8, 2006)

hahahha! first post!

amazzzinnggg..

m3 cf, normal boot, no trim works. 








 good job\

EDIT: 

>_< almost first...


----------



## dafatkid27 (May 8, 2006)

OMFG!  It is real.  Nice. SCSD - Fast Play off, Trim On, restart off.


----------



## junker (May 8, 2006)

oooohhhh helll noo!!! WOWWWW!!!!!
too bad i have 3 huge final exams this week


----------



## tshu (May 8, 2006)

Yay! It's finally out!


----------



## AshuraZro (May 8, 2006)

Confirm as well that Thug's settings work with the beta fw19 M3 firmware.

Also tested on my EFA 256. Did not work with the 2.81 software. (For those that do not know, EFA has its own ndsloader which can have results different than NDSPatch)


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 8, 2006)

Nooo I can't find it. >_< >_


----------



## TripleA (May 8, 2006)




----------



## dreassica (May 8, 2006)

Boots directly on g6.


----------



## EarthBound (May 8, 2006)

I cant play this with my EZ3


----------



## amptor (May 8, 2006)

sweet, not a fake? wth.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 8, 2006)

Holy strawberries batman, 54 users are reading this topic!


----------



## junker (May 8, 2006)

the firmware that came on my mini sd and/or game manager 3.13 is causing it to not work, with normal boot and all
time to upgrade


----------



## DarkLink (May 8, 2006)

Best game ever!


----------



## lastdual (May 8, 2006)

Once some of you take a break from playing, be sure to let us know your impressions!


----------



## RueGorE (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> its also a 'bad dump' but we dont care, leave pointless encrypting to no-intro thanks



So I guess you all can mark this XXXX now


----------



## Nocturno (May 8, 2006)

the nfo says it's a bad dump?   how's that?


----------



## TPi (May 8, 2006)

NFO's wrong, dump is fine.


----------



## Codemasterflex (May 8, 2006)

Eh...at least it runs. A clean dump will come when the real game is released. As for now, just play this version.

It has definetely done better than my expectations, the only thing I don't like is the speed of Mario. He's a little too slow IMO. Though all in all, it's VERY GOOD.

EDIT: According to TPi it is a clean dump  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## EarthBound (May 8, 2006)

If anyone can get it to work with EZ-Flash III,Let me know how you did it.I've only used it for GBA games.Never got a nds game to work with it.


----------



## Opium (May 8, 2006)

Well some early impressions. Just about to go up against World 1 boss.
The game is very cool, the music especially. It's got all the great music you know and love, plus the goombas jump in time with the music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far it's very fun. The mushroom kingdom is back


----------



## Deadmon (May 8, 2006)

Awesome....now for an all nighter!


----------



## MartinAustin (May 8, 2006)

Anyone have success on a Supercard CF?  I keep getting Corrupt Data errors, and looping through those.

Thanks!

EDIT: Nevermind, got it running with saver path to DS Card with Tetris DS in there.  Don't worry, I backed up my save.  Time for no sleep for me as well!


----------



## res1 (May 8, 2006)

Awesome! Now did anyone get it to work with EZ4? All I get is blank screens when trying to run it.


----------



## TripleA (May 8, 2006)

Running good on a supercard sd
Patched with supercard sd version 2.541
Have on enable restart and faster game play
Trim rom is off
and save to sd card
1st boss
Old school fun with new eye candy


----------



## poisonousj (May 8, 2006)

I was so proud to be going to bed early tonite...but I had to check gbatemp just one more time....BAH!

oooh this game is the only justification I had of importing my DS lite


----------



## junker (May 8, 2006)

looks like you need firmware e18 or whatever!
works solid


----------



## Dirtie (May 8, 2006)

None of the GBA cart loaders work unfortunately (I don't know about the  EZIII Manager though, because I haven't heard a result from it yet).


----------



## EarthBound (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ May 8 2006 said:


> None of the GBA cart loaders work unfortunately (I don't know about theÂ EZIII Manager though, because I haven't heard a result from it yet).




There is still a slight hope for me then.A very slim chance though.


----------



## Dirtie (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > None of the GBA cart loaders work unfortunately (I don't know about theÂ EZIII Manager though, because I haven't heard a result from it yet).
> ...


Let us know what happens. Also, you can try running it through the EZ4 client first, then using the EZ Manager like you normally would (with the NDS loader).


----------



## OmegaII (May 8, 2006)

Nope there is no slim chance. Tried it on EZ Flash III, tried it on EZ Flash II with different loaders, nothing but white screens.


----------



## comboneo (May 8, 2006)

This not saving in the M3, what to make?


----------



## rkenshin (May 8, 2006)

seems saving is done when you beat a boss


----------



## Sherv (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(comboneo @ May 8 2006 said:


> This not saving in the M3, what to make?



Worked for me on my M3 SD. No trim and normal boot...plays quite well!


----------



## comboneo (May 8, 2006)

Then only saved after each boss ?


----------



## 754boy (May 8, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! so excited.....must play now!!!


----------



## Deadmon (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(comboneo @ May 8 2006 said:


> Then only saved after each boss ?



You get to save when you open a new pathway (pay 5 coins), when you beat a mini-boss or boss, and when you go to a new world.

The mini games are addicting. XD


----------



## puffdank (May 8, 2006)

Was having problems getting it to work on supercard CF , was getting the save corrupted error. All you have to do is download the newest version of the SUPERCARD CF software from supercard.cn!

Works like a charm now!!


----------



## blindr (May 8, 2006)

fun game, reminds me of nes days.

works great with supercard SD, latest firmware and 2.541 patcher


----------



## m_babble (May 8, 2006)

HELL YES!!!!


----------



## blingblang (May 8, 2006)

AWESOME> Works... 

Excellent, works a charm using GM 3.14 e18 No trim rom NORMAL boot, every other settings I tried gave me blak screens.

What a great treat THANKS SO MUCH pSyDS!!!

^^ thug4life's settings.


CF M3


----------



## MC DUI (May 8, 2006)

Damn, I hate being at work when an awesome new release is out!

Can't wait to give it a go, looks like a barrel of fun and the IGN review has confirmed that.


----------



## AshuraZro (May 8, 2006)

Almost 1 am here, and it seems like all of GBAtemp is browsing this thread!

Game fucking rocks though so far. Goin up against world 2 castle.


----------



## ROMz (May 8, 2006)

Nice Dump pSyDS.. Keep'em coming


----------



## Reserver X (May 8, 2006)

if this is another joke, somone is going to die.... TONIGHT!


----------



## TheRocK (May 8, 2006)

Damn! After hearing rumours on irc yesterday i knew it would be out in the next days. To bad i'm not at home right now


----------



## blindr (May 8, 2006)

it works fine


----------



## Dark_Seph (May 8, 2006)

I will, along with the dozen of others, confirm that this is indeed working! (stopped at world 2)
This game is Fking Awsome...


----------



## Shinseiki (May 8, 2006)

cant find it on newsgroup >.


----------



## cribby08 (May 8, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## xiaNaix (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinseiki @ May 8 2006 said:


> cant find it on newsgroup >.<



You must not have looked very hard.  It's there.


----------



## Reserver X (May 8, 2006)

still need to get my superpass2 working, or buy a different passme since superpass2 is a flop.


----------



## ROMz (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(cribby08 @ May 8 2006 said:


> I am having trouble using m3 mini sd.Â I am using normal boot and untrim rom like everyone says to but all i get is black screens.Â I am using 3.14.Â If anyone has any advise for me i would really appreicate it.




make sure ur m3 software is all up to date and latest firmware for ur m3 adapter


----------



## MC DUI (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Reserver X @ May 8 2006 said:


> still need to get my superpass2 working, or buy a different passme since superpass2 is a flop.



Although it is offtopic I just wanted to post telling you to have a look through the forum for people who have had trouble with the Superpass2, most of the time they weren't connecting something properly or following the exact instructions for programming and booting. Not saying that yours isn't stuffed, but I have yet to talk with somebody who originally thought that their's was broken only to find they could get it working by following the directions exactly.

Good luck anyways.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 8, 2006)

56 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

Big news. Nice work pSy.


----------



## Ovitz (May 8, 2006)

Anyone get it on the EFA yet? Pweeze!!


----------



## Wacko` (May 8, 2006)

Great release psyfer


----------



## Dirtie (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Ovitz @ May 8 2006 said:


> Anyone get it on the EFA yet? Pweeze!!


Unless a standalone patch is released, like there was for Tetris, it will not work on the EFA (at least not any time soon).


----------



## Ovitz (May 8, 2006)

That's depressing. What's the best thing to buy these days if I were looking to replace that useless thing?"


----------



## SpaceJump (May 8, 2006)

Finally!! Played till first mini boss (little Bowser) and it feels so good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Works on my M3 Mini with Trim on (trimmed down to 20MB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and Normal mode.


----------



## lolsjoel (May 8, 2006)

OK, SCSD patched with 2.52 works fine.  

Initial thoughts:
+ Good enough visuals
+ Nice combo of SMB1 and SMB3 gameplay
+ Ability to go backwards among completed worlds/levels
+ 3 giant coins per level add unlockables and extra challenges
+/- OK sound
- Poor default controls (can be changed)
- Control of Mario feels clunky/slow - it's missing the sharp turns and jumps of previous Mario games
- The first water world is missing the octopuses (octopi?) and they have been replaced with awkward looking sharks

Should be good enough overall.  Cheers!


----------



## cribby08 (May 8, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## rkenshin (May 8, 2006)

I'm wondering why people have a thing against trimming roms..

All the roms I've trimmed work.. If it doesn't (hasn't happened yet) then I won't trim it..


----------



## ninjyas (May 8, 2006)

Dont know if this has been posted or not.
So i'll post it anyway, might help someone.

When using a EZ4 transfer the game using the client as normal.
What you will then see is the file is just named .nds, nothing more.
And ofcourse wont work.

Rename it to NWSMB.nds and tada, it'll work perfectly.

About the game, it's ok. Not the same quickyness as the old mario games though. And the minigames are left out this release i think :S


----------



## Heran Bago (May 8, 2006)

Suprcard SD. Restart, Saver, Fast Load, Trim. Game works great with all of 'em.

Game's pretty easy though. I got 4 1-ups within 5 seconds. =(


----------



## cribby08 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(ninjyas @ May 7 2006 said:


> Dont know if this has been posted or not.
> So i'll post it anyway, might help someone.
> 
> When using a EZ4 transfer the game using the client as normal.
> ...




Nope, all the mini games are there.


----------



## serious_sean (May 8, 2006)

this game gets a b+ 

where the "b" is for blah.  more of the same.


----------



## Ovitz (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ May 8 2006 said:


> this game gets a b+
> 
> where the "b" is for blah.Â more of the same.



More of the same of some of the more popular and enjoyable games of all time? Hardly blah.


----------



## EarthBound (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(cribby08 @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ninjyas @ May 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont know if this has been posted or not.
> ...




I'm using EZ4 to create the .nds to my C: folder.Then i rename it to NWSMB.nds.I transfer it my EZ3 with 2.10;NDS OS 1.04.I get double white screens.Am i suppose to put it on the 256mb side?I would try,but i dont want to erase my game/save.I dont know how to back up the save from the 256mb side.


----------



## Killermech (May 8, 2006)

omfg.. now I feel like skipping work and the gym today and play this all day long


----------



## Sevael (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(ninjyas @ May 8 2006 said:


> Dont know if this has been posted or not.
> So i'll post it anyway, might help someone.
> 
> When using a EZ4 transfer the game using the client as normal.
> ...



It didn't work for me.

I used EZ4 Client to transfer the rom and it appeared on the EZ4 as "NEW MARIO.nds".  I renamed it to NSMB.nds and loaded up the EZ4; chose NSMB.nds and got two white screens.

For the record, I'm using the 4/28 version of the client and firmware.  I'm not going back to the 4/30 version, as it corrupts most saves and a lot of roms patched with that version of the client don't load (get two black screens).  I moved back to the 4/28 and everything I've tried is 100%, except for NSMB.

If NSMB requires the 4/30 firmware/client to work, then I'll just play it on my SuperCard until the EZ4 guys put out a new update that doesn't break most of my roms and saves.


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (May 8, 2006)

WOOO WHOOOOoo - AT LAST, just been playin it on the train while on my way to work. All i can say is ITS WICKED!!!!!


----------



## Twilight (May 8, 2006)

i want it I WANT IT!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who can you help, i don't say download a rom on the website. 
my english is very bad but you have understand that...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (May 8, 2006)

AM I GLAD I ONLY HAD 2 HOURS SCHOOL 2DAY!!!


----------



## Sevael (May 8, 2006)

Found a secret for the game!

Press L+R+A when selecting a single-player file to play as Luigi.  Plays exactly the same as Mario.

This is revealed when completing the game (if you pay attention), but you do not have to have a cleared game file to do it.  I tried it on a different flash cart with no previous save and it still works.


----------



## BlueStar (May 8, 2006)

(stupid question, pls delete)


----------



## Nero_ (May 8, 2006)

Great release! (still a buy).

The one thing that I have issue with (just like I saw in the videos) is that Mario is like walking on ice constantly. He doesn't stop walking the second you stop moving him. Kinda bothers me, but it still rocks.

Also, good move letting us select which buttons we want to dash/jump with. Hate jumping with A and dashing with B..


----------



## Remphor (May 8, 2006)

Wootle!

Sadly I start my first day of work today


----------



## Hitto (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Nero_ @ May 8 2006 said:


> Great release! (still a buy).
> 
> The one thing that I have issue with (just like I saw in the videos) is that Mario is like walking on ice constantly. He doesn't stop walking the second you stop moving him. Kinda bothers me, but it still rocks.
> 
> Also, good move letting us select which buttons we want to dash/jump with. Hate jumping with A and dashing with B..



This inertia was present in the original SMB.
Damn, still at work, can't enjoy this gem!


----------



## Riverpatrol (May 8, 2006)

There goes any sleep tonight


----------



## meangreenie (May 8, 2006)

Please a group like WRG please please release a ips patch for flash carts 

I have two boys and only 1 supercard and 1 EZ Flash II ... can you imagine the fight when they come home from school over the supercard.


----------



## amigo (May 8, 2006)

I am having some problems geting this game to work on my m3sd-mini. The game will not start, it just hang when the screen says loading, but if I remove the .dat from the card it works fine... but I can't save. Anyone know how to fix it? the firmware is e18 and game manager 3.14. I patched it with Normal boot.


----------



## reisadan (May 8, 2006)

Played a bit, and the first thing I did when I got up the next day was go to Gamestop and paid in full on my preorder.

FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC!


----------



## zone97 (May 8, 2006)

Think they will be able to fix it so fastboot 4x works? I'm anal about not seeing that loading bar. (and load times... )


----------



## zone97 (May 8, 2006)

No save? Do you have to beat the castle before a save is available? i whent through world 1-1, and 1-2 and turned off, now its back on and its back to 1-1 with no save?


----------



## Remphor (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(zone97 @ May 8 2006 said:


> No save? Do you have to beat the castle before a save is available? i whent through world 1-1, and 1-2 and turned off, now its back on and its back to 1-1 with no save?



You either have to beat a Castle/Tower or unlock a path for 5 Gold Coins and it will ask you if you want to save.
I finished world 1, now I have to get ready for work


----------



## zone97 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Remphor @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(zone97 @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > No save? Do you have to beat the castle before a save is available? i whent through world 1-1, and 1-2 and turned off, now its back on and its back to 1-1 with no save?
> ...



Thats going to make this game suck. I liked mario world, you could save at each level. at any time.


----------



## wovva (May 8, 2006)

Wow, much quicker than I expected!

I'm at work so can't get onto mIRC until home time.

Any chance of a rapidshare link or is that out of the question?

I bet NDStemp is going nuts, it was torture last night with people asking about the game.


----------



## Juli1000 (May 8, 2006)

Works great on my SCSD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn´t found any bugs until now. Is it really a bad dump?!




How can I save the Game?


----------



## pepinote (May 8, 2006)

Only save later of kill mini-browser


----------



## SpaceJump (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(amigo @ May 8 2006 said:


> I am having some problems geting this game to work on my m3sd-mini. The game will not start, it just hang when the screen says loading, but if I remove the .dat from the card it works fine... but I can't save. Anyone know how to fix it? the firmware is e18 and game manager 3.14. I patched it with Normal boot.



Hm, I have the exact same stuff (M3 Mini, E18, GM 3.14) and it works flawlessly. Maybe E19 and GM 3.15 might help you.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 8, 2006)

Psyfer you rule.
The dump seems fine. I don't know why they say bad header in the nfo.
This the best present for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause on Wednesday i am off to the army


----------



## Opium (May 8, 2006)

I'm having a lot of fun with the game, but it seems a little too easy, especially the bosses. About 3 stomps and evey boss is dead. But so far it's a good game


----------



## poisonousj (May 8, 2006)

3 stomps is usually the standard for mario


----------



## Strider (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(zone97 @ May 8 2006 said:


> Thats going to make this game suck. I liked mario world, you could save at each level. at any time.



However, never forget that you can just close the DS to suspend, and getting to the next save point only takes you about 15 minutes.

Works fine on the SC CF, latest Software version, save to DS card (Kirby).


----------



## meangreenie (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Strider @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(zone97 @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats going to make this game suck. I liked mario world, you could save at each level. at any time.
> ...




It saves just fine to the CF card on mine  .. firmware 1.62 and 2.541 patcher ..'trim rom'+'faster' gameplay enabled


btw.. anyone know how to get the red wing boxes on the map screen, and whats in them ?


----------



## osn19 (May 8, 2006)

Hello

It doesn't work on EZFLASH 2 powerstar. I used the ezclient 3.25 (which usualy works fine with nds roms).

If someone managed to make Mario work on this cart, please tell us !

Thanks


----------



## meangreenie (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(osn19 @ May 8 2006 said:


> Hello
> 
> It doesn't work on EZFLASH 2 powerstar. I used the ezclient 3.25 (which usualy works fine with nds roms).
> 
> ...




I have one of these too.. check this thread .. http://www.sosuke.com/ezflash/viewtopic.php?t=764 .. updates should be there soon


----------



## chooch81 (May 8, 2006)

Im using M3 CF with all the latest patches (game manager v3.14 and updatecgc.E18) and it wont run - i get two white screens that are blank.  Any ideas? have tried no trim and normal, and about every other combination i could think off.


----------



## corbs132 (May 8, 2006)

IT FINALLY CAME OUT! HELL YEAH!!!!!! is it from that guy though?


----------



## borg8472 (May 8, 2006)

THANKS pSyDS!!!

So say we all!


----------



## TheRocK (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(zone97 @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Remphor @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zone97 @ May 8 2006 said:
> ...


I don't think it is that bad if you can't save every level. I heard the gamd should be much easier than the previous mario games. I think saving was to overused easily. The new save system is ok in my book. I'm not the one who needs to save after every successful jump.


----------



## Lily (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(zone97 @ May 8 2006 said:


> Thats going to make this game suck. I liked mario world, you could save at each level. at any time.



Did we play the same Super Mario World? The one where you could only save after finding a secret block house, ghost house, fortress or castle?






Being able to save whenever you want ruins the little difficulty the game would have.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 8, 2006)

Super Mario World lets you save after every level qrayzie


----------



## kristianity77 (May 8, 2006)

you could save at any time on Mario world for the GBA, but as i recall on the SNES it was only after ghost houses, castles and switch palaces as i recall, although i may be wrong


----------



## DDRFan2006 (May 8, 2006)

i think its a bad release.

I tried it with both version 3.14 and 3.15 of the M3 adapter game manager... no go

this sucks...


----------



## osn19 (May 8, 2006)

And does not work on most ezflash carts too...  :'(


----------



## DDRFan2006 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ May 7 2006 said:


> Excellent, works a charm using GM 3.14 e18 No trim rom NORMAL boot, every other settings I tried gave me blak screens.
> 
> What a great treat THANKS SO MUCH pSyDS!!!




I have your same config, using m3 adapter CF and i get the blank screens...  any pointers?


----------



## 754boy (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(kristianity77 @ May 8 2006 said:


> you could save at any time on Mario world for the GBA, but as i recall on the SNES it was only after ghost houses, castles and switch palaces as i recall, although i may be wrong



Yes you are wrong. You could save at any time.......PERIOD!!! But you have to remember that this game is modeled after the ORIGINAL Mario Bros. That game didn't have a save function at all lol


----------



## tisti (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(DDRFan2006 @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ May 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, works a charm using GM 3.14 e18 No trim rom NORMAL boot, every other settings I tried gave me blak screens.
> ...




Software reset must not be selected...


----------



## SpaceJump (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(DDRFan2006 @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ May 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, works a charm using GM 3.14 e18 No trim rom NORMAL boot, every other settings I tried gave me blak screens.
> ...



Did you turn soft reset off? It doesn't work if it's on.


----------



## jayminer (May 8, 2006)

in the snes version you could save after a castle, a ghost house or a switchhouse, perhaps it's a difference between the European and US releases but I have never played SMW with the ability to save everywhere.


----------



## chooch81 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(DDRFan2006 @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ May 7 2006 said:
> ...




This might be stupid but how do you turn soft reset off/on?

What is soft reset?


----------



## meangreenie (May 8, 2006)

Any Ez4 owners try the new software and firmware released today ? does it fix NSMB ?

link.. http://www.ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?t=719


----------



## SpaceJump (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(chooch81 @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SpaceJump @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DDRFan2006 @ May 8 2006 said:
> ...



Either click it or not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It enables you to return to the main menu via L+R+A+B+X.

Btw, does anyone know how to unlock World 4. Please give only a hint


----------



## chooch81 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ May 8 2006 said:


> Either click it or notÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Click it where? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Only quote what is needed. Fixed.


----------



## retrohead (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(jayminer @ May 8 2006 said:


> in the snes version you could save after a castle, a ghost house or a switchhouse, perhaps it's a difference between the European and US releases but I have never played SMW with the ability to save everywhere.




As far as I remember, you could save after any level on the world map by pressing start then 'save and quit' or 'save and continue'.


----------



## Thomasd (May 8, 2006)

Runs and saves fine using M3 CF with firmware E19 and Game Manager 3.15 Beta (normal boot, no soft reset).


----------



## jayminer (May 8, 2006)

FunkySkunk said:
			
		

> As far as I remember, you could save after any level on the world map by pressing start then 'save and quit' or 'save and continue'.



Well, now when you say this I can't say I'm sure this wasn't possible anymore, but I certainly doesn't recognize it. I'll have to check when I get home


----------



## chooch81 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Thomasd @ May 8 2006 said:


> Runs and saves fine using M3 CF with firmware E19 and Game Manager 3.15 Beta (normal boot, no soft reset).




Where can i get 19 and 3.15? they are not on M3adapter.com

Thanks.


----------



## dreassica (May 8, 2006)

Original mario world u couldn't save t any time, that was the mario world taht was included in mario all stars that was included in a snes bundle at one point.


----------



## apofaz (May 8, 2006)

again: after tetris and metroid the next big disappointment. not even a bit of innovation, let's just make another mario game for the ds quick.
i hope you enjoy it more.


----------



## zone97 (May 8, 2006)

hopefully nintendo is watching this forum...

NINTENDO GUYS.... 

1> Make it harder / more challanging.
2> bring back save after each stage.


----------



## shadow1w2 (May 8, 2006)

I hate how theres so many names just like the EZFA cart. Some poeple think your talking about EFA or EZ3 or someting.

But either way, the EZFA EZFlash-Advance. Doesnt work either.
Though its already been said that a patch will need to be released in order for tha game to work on carts.

Is this some sorta new protection code or something, or is it just the way the new games are made that doesnt work with old rom patchers?


----------



## Hexidecimal (May 8, 2006)

NSMB! Rock The Fuck Out! It's going to be a good week.


----------



## blackeromegalon (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(chooch81 @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SpaceJump @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DDRFan2006 @ May 8 2006 said:
> ...




It wouldn't work for me either, I'd just get blank screens. Then I when I tried it without fastboot I started getting audio, but still a blank screen, but was later able to get it to work with a trick. You start the game from the menu as you would any game, but as it's loading fold the DS (don't worry it won't sleep when it's in the M3 menu). Watch till the NDS' light starts blinking (signalling that it's in sleep mode), then unfold your DS and voila, New SMB!

I don't know if this will actually work for you, but if you're getting audio only then it just might.


----------



## Squiffy (May 8, 2006)

Are the mini games not working (black screen) for anyone else? I'm on SC-CF


----------



## corbs132 (May 8, 2006)

works on the g6 like a charm! when is the release date?


----------



## meangreenie (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Squiffy @ May 8 2006 said:


> Are the mini games not working (black screen) for anyone else? I'm on SC-CF




update firmware and software.... 1.62 and 2.541 ..use 'faster gameplay' + 'trim rom'   ...perfect


----------



## chooch81 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ May 8 2006 said:


> It wouldn't work for me either, I'd just get blank screens. Then I when I tried it without fastboot I started getting audio, but still a blank screen, but was later able to get it to work with a trick. You start the game from the menu as you would any game, but as it's loading fold the DS (don't worry it won't sleep when it's in the M3 menu). Watch till the NDS' light starts blinking (signalling that it's in sleep mode), then unfold your DS and voila, New SMB!
> 
> I don't know if this will actually work for you, but if you're getting audio only then it just might.




Thanks for the advice but just tried it and still no joy.  I dont get any music, but if i close my Lite while its loading it just gets to the end of loading and switches off, i.e the lit doesnt start to blink it just goes out.

The trouble is people seem to be saying their screens go blank, well mine arent blank they are bright white.

I have the same problem with MP: hunters as well.

Grr this is frustrating


----------



## Thomasd (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(chooch81 @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Thomasd @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Runs and saves fine using M3 CF with firmware E19 and Game Manager 3.15 Beta (normal boot, no soft reset).
> ...


You can get it at http://www.dualscene.net.


----------



## blackeromegalon (May 8, 2006)

I couldn't find any firmware higher than 16 there.


Chooch 81, which firm ware and M3 manager are you using?


----------



## tshu (May 8, 2006)

This game is so great so far! I am loving it. I wish there were racoon tails though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kristianity77 (May 8, 2006)

anyone figure out on the first world how to get to the level where you can see a picture of a cannon??  Ive cleared first world 100% apart from being able to get in there!


----------



## chooch81 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ May 8 2006 said:


> I couldn't find any firmware higher than 16 there.
> 
> 
> Chooch 81, which firm ware and M3 manager are you using?




Im using a passkey 2 V3, with Game manager 3.14 currently on a DS lite, flash card reader has the update E18.

EDIT: just updated to the beta Game Manager 3.15 and E19 ont he card, still no joy.  White screens with both NSMB and MP: hunters.


----------



## jckorn86 (May 8, 2006)

is anyone trying to play this on their computer?

i'm trying to and i can't get it to work...

can anyone help me?


----------



## meangreenie (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(kristianity77 @ May 8 2006 said:


> anyone figure out on the first world how to get to the level where you can see a picture of a cannon??Â Ive cleared first world 100% apart from being able to get in there!



That's weird, have you been able to open the red wing boxes ? or is this what you think the cannon may be for ?


----------



## dryan (May 8, 2006)

Has anyone figured out how to get to world 4 yet?


----------



## kristianity77 (May 8, 2006)

the red wing boxes as far as i know hover over certain levels and you go into the level to get what they contain, which is usually just shells and stuff.  Halfway through the first world, there is a cannon which looks like osmething you can get to as its got a black circle underneath it which means it can be unlocked, but i cant finf no way into this level /bonus room


----------



## OrR (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(kristianity77 @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone figure out on the first world how to get to the level where you can see a picture of a cannon??Â Ive cleared first world 100% apart from being able to get in there!
> ...


I don't know exactly how the red wing boxes work but they sometimes give you an item at the beginning of a level they are floating over. I guess you need to be doing badly to get them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They also move about. Not much special about them I guess.


----------



## osn19 (May 8, 2006)

Does it work ok on Supercard mini SD ?

Because (since it doesn't work on EZ 2), I don't know wether I should buy an ez 4 or a SC mini SD...


----------



## barakku (May 8, 2006)

Tried today, not much funny I must admit.

I loved past Mario platformers, but this seems no fun to me.

I think it's too much outdated for today's standards... too similar to SNES Mario for today.

I hope to change my mind soon.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 8, 2006)

OMFG! Why did I have to go to work today? I must have missed out on all the fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to play this beauty, but will definetely pick up a retail copy when it arrives in Europe!

I hope everyone else that is enjoying this game does the same!


----------



## blackeromegalon (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(chooch81 @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't find any firmware higher than 16 there.
> ...



I'm using M3 manager 3.14 and E16, maybe you could try that? Or try a bunch of different setting combinations and see if you get anything.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 8, 2006)

The more I hear about this game, the more interested I become. I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Vulpix (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(dryan @ May 8 2006 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get to world 4 yet?



Store a tiny blue mushroom powerup in your inventory, defeat boss at castle 3, then quickly use your tiny mushroom powerup. You will get to World 4.


----------



## Smashingblue (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(kristianity77 @ May 8 2006 said:


> anyone figure out on the first world how to get to the level where you can see a picture of a cannon??Â Ive cleared first world 100% apart from being able to get in there!



You have to go to the mini-castle with a turtle shell powerup. Go into the room that has all the moving blocks. In that room in the upper right hand corner you'll notice a space just big enough for an invisible pipe to be located, go in that pipe. From there you need to have the turtle shell power up to break the bricks, that lead to a pipe that exits the stage outside the castle itself.


----------



## Ovitz (May 8, 2006)

Not IPS patch yet? Boo!


----------



## OrR (May 8, 2006)

Well, why don't *you* make one?


----------



## Ovitz (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ May 8 2006 said:


> Well, why don't *you* make one?



I'm working on it, but my extreme lack of knowledge is a bit limiting.


----------



## da_rula (May 8, 2006)

Wiiiiiii, what a great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tested the first two stages and the new minigames, this game is fun like hell.
Unfortunately i now have to wait 53 days for the europe release because i want an original copy. *sigh*


----------



## Xboxed (May 8, 2006)

Im using GM 3.14 and e18 at the moment to play all my games. This one works if I use TRIM and NORMAL BOOT without SOFTRESET. If I upgrade to e19, can I use SOFTRESET with this game?  I don't want to upgrade unless it's really necessary (40+ games reflashed makes me sleepy)

Any M3 user can confirm this?:


----------



## osn19 (May 8, 2006)

I just tried this method : decompile/rebuild of the rom with ndstool, and then flashed the new .nds on my EZ 2. 

The game still doesn't work on the ez2 : gives me white/blank screens...


----------



## amptor (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Vulpix @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dryan @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone figured out how to get to world 4 yet?
> ...




omg what a bunch of sillies,

Ok.. well I think it was world 2 I got the mushroom that makes you small, then I defeated the boss (the worm one) and then mario warped to world 4.  I did this after completing to world 3 because you can just tap on whatever world you want to go to.  It was pretty much shown to you how to do it when you beat the boss, I mean come on..the secret isn't that hard to find!  You don't need to have a powerup in your inventory to get it, it's just a [?] block before you get to the boss.  And you just power stomp the boss 3 times in case that is too difficult to figure out *rolls my eyes*


Also you can't save on any level in SMW on SNES/SFC, but you can on the GBA version in case u guys need that clarified still.  That should've been obvious.

Well this game is great, I played it a bit before sleeping but I dunno how to lay down without my arms falling asleep to play DS so I didn't play it all night heh.  I played some Tetris wifi after playing that too.


----------



## hogg (May 8, 2006)

To play as Luigi When selecting a file, press L+R+A.


----------



## ilovengage (May 8, 2006)

Someone got it working on a F2A 256 Pro? I only get 2 white screens with LoadMe.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(ilovengage @ May 8 2006 said:


> Someone got it working on a F2A 256 Pro? I only get 2 white screens with LoadMe.


Stay tuned... WRG may just have a present for you soon.


----------



## CpuMan2001 (May 8, 2006)

I searched and didn't find anything, can anyone boot the game, but gets two black screens after choosing Minigames?  I'm using a SCSD.


----------



## Lily (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(amptor @ May 8 2006 said:


> Also you can't save on any level in SMW on SNES/SFC, but you can on the GBA version in case u guys need that clarified still.Â That should've been obvious.



I knew it! I was speaking to the original SNES version. I know you can save anywhere in Super Mario All Stars + World, and on the ridiculously easy GBA version with the annoying voiceovers, but the original SNES version I swear you had to beat a switch palace, ghost house or castle to get the save option. Fantastic, that clears THAT up.

So, has anyone BEATEN the game yet? How long is it taking to get through the different worlds?


----------



## plasmatron (May 8, 2006)

Plasma was here !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Wow what a megarelease !


----------



## accolon (May 8, 2006)

I think the game is great, a bit too easy, but a lot better than Super Princess Peach.

I'd also like to know how to get to the cannon, there seems to be one in each world, but there's no visible path you could unlock. Any ideas?


----------



## OrR (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(CpuMan2001 @ May 8 2006 said:


> I searched and didn't find anything, can anyone boot the game, but gets two black screens after choosing Minigames?Â I'm using a SCSD.


Same here with SCCF. Newest software, no patches except save...


----------



## DDRFan2006 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(CpuMan2001 @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I searched and didn't find anything, can anyone boot the game, but gets two black screens after choosing Minigames?Â I'm using a SCSD.
> ...




earlier today i was getting problems but I updated the firmware on the m3 adapter and now works perfectly. so if you guys get that error a lot it should be the firmware.


----------



## amptor (May 8, 2006)

Yeah I totally forgot about Super Mario Allstars + World, but sure it'd make sense if you can save anywhere on that one because of its front end menu.

Well I haven't tried the game on my SuperCard, pretty much done with that thing.  But if anyone still needs help, I guess I'll go home and update the thing and copy this game onto a spare CF card and see if I can get it working.  I'm very happy that the M3 worked with the game with very little problem at all.

Now, I wonder if someone will figure out how to trim and fast mode patch this game for M3 so it takes less space and time to load.  That'd be pretty cool.  It's nice to run it off the actual RAM inside the M3 though anyway, I mean that way you know you are getting 100% full speed.  But the game has no FMV so far anyway and I doubt it will so it should work fine.

Oh yeah this game is a great deal better than super princess peach.  I was extremely disappointed in that game and I am almost completely sure that a lot of girls would be outraged to think that this is the type of game that girls want to play.  But then again, maybe it is geared for girls that are under 10 years old.


----------



## saittam1980 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ilovengage @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone got it working on a F2A 256 Pro? I only get 2 white screens with LoadMe.
> ...



is that a guess or a fact?
I too have an old f2a 256 laying around and I REALLY want to play this game...

EDIT: haha... the second after I posted this, i noticed the topic in #ndstemp...  flashing now

thank you WRG!


----------



## DrKupo (May 8, 2006)

It's a fact, it's out now.


----------



## faceless (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Vulpix @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dryan @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone figured out how to get to world 4 yet?
> ...


OR.. be hardcore like me and beat the boss as tiny mario...


----------



## meangreenie (May 8, 2006)

ips link please [/begging/]


----------



## jayminer (May 8, 2006)

Sweet!!! Flashing now to my F2A!!!


----------



## AWESOME_noob (May 8, 2006)

goddamit it not funny any more guys...april fools is over, BTW its not even April anymore. looks like im gonna have to wait until its officially released


----------



## meangreenie (May 8, 2006)

Works on EZ-Flash II .. I can't post it because I got the pre-patched rom, not the patch


----------



## DrKupo (May 8, 2006)

It's real you idiot.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (May 8, 2006)




----------



## accolon (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(amptor @ May 8 2006 said:


> Now, I wonder if someone will figure out how to trim and fast mode patch this game for M3 so it takes less space and time to load.



Trimming on M3 works without a problem. Simply select "Trim ROM" when using the M3 Game Manager, the game runs and is almost 10 MB smaller (which also affects the load times).


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (May 8, 2006)

This WRG patched rom crashed twice on my EZF-Advance 256. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First time it was during the intro movie, the second was during 1-2 when I went into a pipe.

edit: Playing a third time, seems to be okay.


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 8, 2006)

*CHOOCH81* I have the same problem that you and the reason is not the way to use the manager or the firmware, it seems to be the DS Lite.
I have the DS Lite white and impossible to use Tetris, metroid and new mario (double white screen) with M3 CF and Passkey 2

Is there someone who success to use those games with a DS Lite and M3 with some other configuration (m3 sd mini, or something else M3 based) BUT with a Lite please ??????

thanks for answer


----------



## amptor (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(accolon @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I wonder if someone will figure out how to trim and fast mode patch this game for M3 so it takes less space and time to load.
> ...



Thanks I'll have to try it when I get home, or some time.  Right now my 1 gig card isn't half full so it's cool.  I wonder if you can use a 4 gig CF in this thing.


----------



## retrohead (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(faceless @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Vulpix @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dryan @ May 8 2006 said:
> ...




Or cheat like me and warp from level 2 to level 5


----------



## poisonousj (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(eXcalibur71 @ May 8 2006 said:


> *CHOOCH81* I have the same problem that you and the reason is not the way to use the manager or the firmware, it seems to be the DS Lite.
> I have the DS Lite white and impossible to use Tetris, metroid and new mario (double white screen) with M3 CF and Passkey 2
> 
> Is there someone who success to use those games with a DS Lite and M3 with some other configuration (m3 sd mini, or something else M3 based) BUT with a Lite please ??????
> ...



im using CF M3 adapter using flashme 7 and Tetris & Mario both work fine on a DS Lite.


----------



## Lily (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(eXcalibur71 @ May 8 2006 said:


> *CHOOCH81* I have the same problem that you and the reason is not the way to use the manager or the firmware, it seems to be the DS Lite.
> I have the DS Lite white and impossible to use Tetris, metroid and new mario (double white screen) with M3 CF and Passkey 2
> 
> Is there someone who success to use those games with a DS Lite and M3 with some other configuration (m3 sd mini, or something else M3 based) BUT with a Lite please ??????
> ...



DS Lite + M3 Normal + PassCard 2 works.
DS Lite + M3 Normal + PassKey 2 works.

Latest firmware (E19) and Game Manager grabbed from dualscene.net.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 8, 2006)

Oh my god, is this the most replied topic of a game dump? =D that's what mario will do to this place.


----------



## Golds (May 8, 2006)

patched version works great of EFA linker 512
saves fine


----------



## Euronymous (May 8, 2006)

I wonder if there's any possibility of a "save anywhere" hack? It would certainly make this game more fun for me.


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 8, 2006)

poisonousj and Qrayzie: I have not flash my ds lite but I have the passkey 2, work perfect with other games than metroid, new mario and tetris but with this 3 games, in all configurations possible, that don't work, I don't know why (use last manager and firmware and have try you configuration Qrayzie: I don't understand at all...)


----------



## Xboxed (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(eXcalibur71 @ May 8 2006 said:


> poisonousj and Qrayzie: I have not flash my ds lite but I have the passkey 2, work perfect with other games than metroid, new mario and tetris but with this 3 games, in all configurations possible, that don't work, I don't know why (use last manager and firmware and have try you configuration Qrayzie: I don't understand at all...)



Maybe is your CF card or the settings you're using. I own a Lite an all those games run fine (M3, CF, Sandisk 2Gb Ultra II, Flashme Lite Beta)

REMEMBER TO Tick off the Soft Reset...if you don't, this game will give you BSOD.

Peace


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 8, 2006)

Xboxzd: CF card bad just for 3 games and all others works well... seems very difficult to believe... and I have tried all settings, that's the problem... (soft reset off). Don't know what's the problem at all... don't understand...


----------



## amptor (May 8, 2006)

I dunno man, new mario didn't work for me til i upgraded to e18, maybe that's what you're missing.  I heard it works on e19 as well.

Isn't there another game with more replies than this?  I mean, pokemon is very popular too (kill it please).  But I'm hoping to see this one reach at least 800 posts


----------



## NeptuneX11 (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Golds @ May 8 2006 said:


> patched version works great of EFA linker 512
> saves fine



I have an EFA as well but nds patcher doesn't like me.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 8, 2006)

I have to tell that sleep mode is nice.
Before you close and after you open the ds you hear the voice of Mario.


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

I have already tried E18 and E19 beta with managers for them but same result: I am really lost at this time because some guys say that it works with M3 and DS Lite: I don't understand at all...


----------



## Lily (May 9, 2006)

Maybe you need to get a copy of the game again, perhaps the one you have is corrupt somehow? I'm not sure what to tell you, because I do not have those problems, and I did not flash my DS or my DS Lite.

Edit: Also works with DS Lite + M3 regular (SD) + Datel Max Media Launcher.


----------



## spectral (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(NeptuneX11 @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Golds @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > patched version works great of EFA linker 512
> ...



Cant the you use the EFA client for NDS roms? Rather then NDS patcher. I'm almost positive they added NDS support just after mario kart was released.


----------



## Shinji (May 9, 2006)

Compatibility on the EFA Linker is pretty low when it comes to DS games, the EFA II is much better I believe...

Oh yeah, and when playing this game, find a ? block or a brick that gives you multipule coins but butt stomp on top of it and hold down.  XD funny stuff!


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

I have used many version of those games and same result: not working... I'm lost...


----------



## corbs132 (May 9, 2006)

this whole waiting to save bullcrap is pissin me off...


----------



## Golds (May 9, 2006)

double post sorry


----------



## Golds (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(spectral @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(NeptuneX11 @ May 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Golds @ May 8 2006 said:
> ...




wrg's patched version works without nds loader on 2.81 (or 2.82)
which is what i mean

nds patch does not work, and the nds loader does not work, you have to find the wrg patched verion of the rom

edit* EFA freezes at world 1-5 unplayable, but what I've played so far its worth buying, which I will.


----------



## Scorpin200 (May 9, 2006)

This new mario game is ok, and defently not the fing amazing game that i heard, and it's basically new content taking from the previous games in to one. What makes this game kind of weird on how the story moves along is that it most resembles the terrible mario vs doney kong, and it goes like this the enemy flees with the princess while you chase him thru the next level exactly in the same way. While the game looks good and plays good i think i along with alot of others would rather have a completely new game like super mario 5 or so. This game looks ot be made off of the old super marios bros game, and nothing else which isn't bad. Although something not resembling past game would'nt be a bad thing, also i liked mario world so just like metroid im still waiting on a true sequal to come out sometime soon.


----------



## Ovitz (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ May 9 2006 said:


> this whole waiting to save vullcrap is pissin me off...



You're a dummy.


----------



## WK416 (May 9, 2006)

Seeing this in rom form only makes me want the game more... I don't have anything to properly emulate the rom and I'll have to wait a week for the official release. Not only that but... E3! GYAGH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*excitement overload*


----------



## bluetieman (May 9, 2006)

Anyone know how to get to the cannon in stage one??


----------



## 754boy (May 9, 2006)

To play as Luigi, highlight any file (saved or new) and press L+R+A............... a "Luigi!" noise should be played and you are now Luigi in single player mode!


----------



## tshu (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ May 9 2006 said:


> To play as Luigi, highlight any file (saved or new) and press L+R+A............... a "Luigi!" noise should be played and you are now Luigi in single player mode!Â


SM64 fake luigi codes FTW!

I used to fall for a few of those back in the day


----------



## 754boy (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ May 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(754boy @ May 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > To play as Luigi, highlight any file (saved or new) and press L+R+A............... a "Luigi!" noise should be played and you are now Luigi in single player mode!Â
> ...



Dude, the code actually works. Try it.


----------



## tshu (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ May 9 2006 said:


> Dude, the code actually works. Try it.








 Well what do you know.. it worked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still reminds me of the ol' SM64 days though


----------



## andrewperry1234 (May 9, 2006)

to get to the cannon MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE SHELL SUIT, go to the middle castle, go to the part where the pipe shoots you up through the outlined coins, get to the ledge.

then slide down the wall and go in the press up door. if you go a little up and further right past the star coin you go in a warp pipe. 

then f with the blocks and bam, cannon.


----------



## BrandonMills (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ May 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(754boy @ May 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, the code actually works. Try it.
> ...



...old?

Yeah...apparently I'm old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If those are OLD SM64 days


----------



## EarthBound (May 9, 2006)

I cant get the new patched version to work on my EZ3.I tried GBA mode and NDS mode.


----------



## T-hug (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 9 2006 said:


> I cant get the new patched version to work on my EZ3.I tried GBA mode and NDS mode.



This one: New_Super_Mario_Bros_PATCHED_FOR_GBA_CART_NDS-WRG ?

If thats not working for you, try this:
 u can patch the unpatched mario yourself
 with loadme

Not sure if that works..


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

So my conclusions:

I am not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some DS Lite don't want to launch new mario, metroid and tetris. Tried with patchn no patch, all configurations and options possible in the M3 manager (direct, normal, trim, no trim etc...), upgrade/downgrade firmware m3 etc.... EVERYTHING... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have red some forums and some users have this problem and some not, so I think there is a different firmware for last DS Lite or something like that (Hong kong DS Lite possible too) and it's impossible for us to use those games.

The only think I have not tried, because I don't like it and because I don't know if it will not brick my DS (if it's really a new firmware it's possible) is to flash the NDS Lite firmware itself.

If someone had this problem and had flash the DS Lite after, please, say me (mp or here)
thanks

I am desesperate at this point...


----------



## zone97 (May 9, 2006)

Would it be possable to hack the rom, to make the save prompt show up at the start button menu in game??


----------



## T-hug (May 9, 2006)

I doubt it very much.  You could probably make it show up, but it sure wouldn't work.

[EDIT]

@*eXcalibur71*,  I used M3 CF and it wouldn't work no matter what I tried.. until I used *M3 CF Firmware e18, Game Manager 3.14, No Trim Rom, Normal Boot, Uncheck Soft Reset, DMA 1x*.  I also have flashme installed.  There is no need to worry about installing flashme.  A monkey could do it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Backup your current save files, format your card then try those settings.  If it still doesn't work after that I would install flashme, though I can't see what difference that would make.  If it doesn't work after that it must be a Hardware problem.

Also have a look at http://m3-forum.com if you haven't done so already of course.

[EDIT2]
Just saw your nick on m3-forum lol
Tue May 09, 2006 10:10 am
eXcalibur


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

I have back up my card yesterday, reinstall everything (on pc too) and nothing to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 same bad result
Just flashme to test but I am not ready to try... It could work because in this way, we change directly firmware (if it's a firmware problem) but if not and if it's a hardware problem: there will be simply no solution possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



say me if you do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes I am on many forums lol


----------



## T-hug (May 9, 2006)

I think you should try with flashme, if it doesn't get Mario working at least you can stop using the passkey all the time!
After you install flashme you can take it off afterwards at anytime you want to make the DS like retail again.


----------



## MechaBowser (May 9, 2006)

Any *hidden* beta stages in the game?


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

yes Thug4L1f3, I must try passme but I would only do it if I am sure it's the only solution (and if I know it is really a solution in fact) because I am afraid to brick my Lite: I have red that for the Lite it's sometime difficult...


----------



## MechaBowser (May 9, 2006)

While I was sniffing around in the staff rolling files, I found some interesting code:


```
|.........?.nns_.gnam...Ad.obe Phot.oshop .ve r...6.0 (.Win)./psh:p..? .. ...1 .0.Jctbl$.........).8.. ._. #idx.
```

Some lines seems familiar?


```
Ad.obe Phot.oshop .ve r...6.0 (.Win)
```

Heh


----------



## bluetieman (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(andrewperry1234 @ May 9 2006 said:


> to get to the cannon MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE SHELL SUIT, go to the middle castle, go to the part where the pipe shoots you up through the outlined coins, get to the ledge.
> 
> then slide down the wall and go in the press up door. if you go a little up and further right past the star coin you go in a warp pipe.
> 
> then f with the blocks and bam, cannon.




It works, thanks!  Two more questions:

1.  How do you get into the green mushroom house where the road does not extend into and which is blocked by a coin door in World 1
2.  How do you get to the cannon in World 2

Thanks

P.S.  We should get a NSMB help sticky...


----------



## MechaBowser (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(bluetieman @ May 9 2006 said:


> 1.  How do you get into the green mushroom house where the road does not extend into and which is blocked by a coin door in World 1


If you have 5 or more coin stars, look in the direction of the door (It is a sign, but, whatever). It asks you if you want to spend 5 coin stars on passing - don't worry, when you have paid, the road is always open.

EDIT: God, why does the enemies dance to the music?? It annoys me like hell


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

I have found some guys who have same problem than me with their Lite but no solution find at this time: if someone have had the same problem and resolve it by flashing or something else, please say me here or mp me, thanks


----------



## meangreenie (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(eXcalibur71 @ May 9 2006 said:


> I have found some guys who have same problem than me with their Lite but no solution find at this time: if someone have had the same problem and resolve it by flashing or something else, please say me here or mp me, thanks




Have you tried asking someone to send you some known working pre-patched roms, that would rule out any possibility of a software error. I cannot alas as i have a supercard cf and ez-f II


----------



## Harsky (May 9, 2006)

Nice, been playing this but not too much since I pretty much bruised my hands at work. It does seem to mix up a few things from the NES mario games, Super Mario World and even Yoshi's Island. Can't say that there are too many innovations.... although the uber giant mushrooms and the turtle shell power ups are nice.


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

meangreenie, no I don't like to request rom you know and I think it would change nothing because everybody use same manager, the last one or the beta, and I have tried them all. And I have tried too 3 different rom from different site but if someone would like to send one just to test (CF version) he's welcome but I don't think it will change something... I fear that it's a Lite probleme for some of them at least... don't understand in fact...


----------



## MechaBowser (May 9, 2006)

Uhhm, nobody noticed my post and saw that Nintendo has some kinda releationship to Photoshop?


----------



## Dylan14 (May 9, 2006)

This game is definately going to occupy a lot of my time for the next few days.

WOOOOHOOOOO FIRST POST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MechaBowser (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Dylan14 @ May 9 2006 said:


> This game is definately going to occupy a lot of my time for the next few days.
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOO FIRST POST!!!!!!!!!!!


You're state as a 'newbie' is clearly fitting you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YOU DIDN'T make the first post... (Looks through all 15 pages) *Thug4L1f3* did!


----------



## Vater Unser (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(MechaBowser @ May 9 2006 said:


> Uhhm, nobody noticed my post and saw that Nintendo has some kinda releationship to Photoshop?Â


Nintendo probably just used Photoshop to edit some graphics...


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

M3 has just confirm me by mail that they know that last DS Lite models have a new firmware: it will take weeks to resolve that, or months... Sad

So I don't know if we could flash this new firmware without bricking the console...


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (May 9, 2006)

Anyone know where to get a scan of the manual/instruction booklet?

(Worx GREAT on SuperCard SD!)


PS:  We need to start a forum in here where we scann all the booklets so we can download them.


----------



## T-hug (May 9, 2006)

You can usually get them from official nintendo site.  I got the Tetris and Metroid manuals in .pdf format from there.
Wouldn't mind this one either but sometimes they are not put up until the game is out.


----------



## tshu (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(MechaBowser @ May 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Dylan14 @ May 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > This game is definately going to occupy a lot of my time for the next few days.
> ...


Pretty sure he meant first post as in the first post that he has ever posted. Not the first post of the thread. Silly boys.


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

*CONFIRMATION: *I have tried to flash it and the message "your firmware is not recognized" appears at the screen. It's really a new firmware


----------



## Xboxed (May 9, 2006)

QUOTE(eXcalibur71 @ May 9 2006 said:


> M3 has just confirm me by mail that they know that last DS Lite models have a new firmware: it will take weeks to resolve that, or months... Sad
> 
> So I don't know if we could flash this new firmware without bricking the console...



Wow!!! That's bad luck. I guess now feel good to know that I have a working Lite!!!. Why don't you try to run flashme without activate it? This way at the bottom of the screen you will know what firmware version do you have. It is shows UNKNOWN or something like that, then its posititve that you will need a V3 Passme. If not, its a matter of some steady skills to flash it.

I wonder if Nintendo Finally succeed in creating a lock to prevent flash cards? If the random shut offs when flashing were a sign, then maybe the NEW Lites will carry a different security. I guess we will see it on month.

ON TOPIC. Im really liking this game. Just an advice, I got some problems playing Download Play with the rom trimmed. So if you want to play DP, just leave it untrimmed.

Peace

EDIT: Beat me to it. Well, I guess you will have to wait then. That sucks.


----------



## hogg (May 9, 2006)

Can anybody get the mini games to work with SCSD??


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

I have run flashme and it say me that's the firmware is not recognized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




someone say me on another forum that if I flash it, ith this advertissment message, it will works too: is there some guys to cinfirm me that ??? I don't want to broke my lite lol


----------



## meangreenie (May 9, 2006)

@hogg .. use latest patcher and firmware

@excalibur..  you can still flash it even with that message. Hhere is a topic where others have done it http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=31802   ..tip use small drill bit (upside down) with the outside wrapped in insulation tape, this way you can only short the SL1 and nothing else.


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

oh thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems that I have mistaken in translation (I am french) "not recognized" must be understood as "not official" that's true ?


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

I have flashed my ds till 11 % and it will be off. I light on again with A + B + select + start but nothing (M3): is it bricked ?

I use the M3 so it's the loader which block me to restore the firmware !!! I have only a m3 and a EZ flash 2 card: is it possible to restore in some way ??? please help !


----------



## slappymc (May 9, 2006)

So this is only playable with a flash cartrage?
I'm quite new to this scene.


----------



## meangreenie (May 9, 2006)

@Excalibur71 .. try putting just the flashme.nds file on you're CF card and then try fail safe boot up


----------



## amptor (May 9, 2006)

yes you'd need a flash cart or an adapter such as m3 or sc to run it.

lol I was reading the gamefaqs forum yesterday and some kid on there thinks this is a prerelease beta version and that we are playing a crippleware version of the game.  hahah.. some antipiracy nerds are amusing.


----------



## eXcalibur71 (May 9, 2006)

I have succeded to launch it again in renaminf it in .ds.gba for my EZ flash 2 and in deleting the loader of the card and now it works perfectly and with metroid and mario too: thanks to everybody !!!!!


----------



## bimboo (May 9, 2006)

WAAARGGHH! Just downloaded but it doesn't work on my M3 SD Adapter....black screens and sadness  :'(


----------



## ozzyzak (May 9, 2006)

Works for me over here!  e18 minisd m3 

Fun game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  brings back memories


----------



## daveace (May 10, 2006)

Had the the same thing on my e16 m3 SD.

Upgraded to e18 now it works fine.  

But . . . .  how do I save my progress?  Do I need to complete a certain number of levels?

Cheers,

D


----------



## Smilky (May 10, 2006)

QUOTE(daveace @ May 9 2006 said:


> Had the the same thing on my e16 m3 SD.
> 
> Upgraded to e18 now it works fine.Â
> 
> ...




Yes, after first castle ask you to save..

by the way...

Run perfect on M3 SD

No Trim, Normal Boot, disable fast reset option...

Cheers....!!


----------



## Extreme Coder (May 10, 2006)

I tried this with the Neo FlashCart, but it doesn't work. I thought the Flashcard version worked with all flashcards.


----------



## meangreenie (May 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ May 10 2006 said:


> I tried this with the Neo FlashCart, but it doesn't work. I thought the Flashcard version worked with all flashcards.




here you go, digsy worked it out ... http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=31949


----------



## dejuan (May 11, 2006)

cannt wait to play this


----------



## amptor (May 11, 2006)

I just beat it, it's a great game and gets more challenging toward the end.  Now I gotta unlock everything, I wonder if there's any point in doing so.


----------



## Dirtie (May 11, 2006)

The last level is hell difficult 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never been good at a 2D Mario game I'm afraid, I'm just not good at that pixel-perfect precision stuff
(maybe it's because I was raised on Sonic for the most part).


----------



## Opium (May 11, 2006)

The game is good BUT........I'm not having as much fun with it as I had with Super Mario World. The levels seem rather small and most of them are pretty easy, also the bosses are easy as pie.

I'm close to finishing it on my first play through. It's a good game but not the best mario game as IGN claim it is


----------



## amptor (May 11, 2006)

I'll have to try super mario world again, but I'm pretty sure that the levels are about the same size in both of these games.  last time I played super mario world (and I played to beat all 96 levels) which was fairly recently maybe a year or two ago.. I felt that the majority of levels in the game were short.  Also super mario world is a very easy game, I die more in this one but with a little more practice I probably won't die at all.

I'm glad I beat this one days ahead of official release day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I gloat at anyone who doesn't own a DS every day online lol.


----------



## Goldsun1715 (May 11, 2006)

I have a SuperCard SD, and I can't get the Mini-games to work. I get 2 black screens, I tried Trim ROM, Faster, and Restart.


----------



## tshu (May 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Goldsun1715 @ May 11 2006 said:


> I have a SuperCard SD, and I can't get the Mini-games to work. I get 2 black screens, I tried Trim ROM, Faster, and Restart.


weird, mine work fine. Do you have the latest software (2.541) and firmware?


----------



## DarkLink (May 12, 2006)

Always Update to latest Firmware + Patcher


----------



## fryguy (May 12, 2006)

I'm using SC CF and i also had problem to get the minigames to work until i got the latest patcher (i was almost sure i had the latest one, which i obviously didn't)


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (May 12, 2006)

Anyone have a link to the page with the latest firm & patcher?


----------



## richardv (May 12, 2006)

http://eng.supercard.cn/download.htm


----------



## dryan (May 14, 2006)

Erm nm


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (May 16, 2006)

Me again...still no manual for the game on Nintendo's website.  Anyone have any sites that have scans of the game manuals?  Nintendo has some of the newer ones but not all of them.  Thanx!


----------



## meangreenie (May 16, 2006)

http://mario.nintendo.com/

the site now has a lot of info a guides for a few stages ...as well as wallpapers/icons ect


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (May 16, 2006)

That page still displays "Full Site Coming Soon!".....I don't see anything other than a few videos of in game & wallpapers for download.


----------



## dafatkid27 (May 16, 2006)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ May 16 2006 said:


> That page still displays "Full Site Coming Soon!".....I don't see anything other than a few videos of in game & wallpapers for download.



Do a full refresh (Ctrl+F5).  The full site is pretty much up.  Looks pretty too.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (May 16, 2006)

I always forget the simplest stuff!  DUH!  Thanx!


----------



## amptor (May 16, 2006)

If you can't download the firmware from supercard or m3's site, you could always troll google.com for the file.  I had to do that for my M3 and I downloaded it a blazing speed.  But now mine's outdated, gotta update to e19 meh.


----------



## padawan (May 20, 2006)

Damnit, i have a F2A Ultra but no Patched Version of the game :/

is there a standalone patch available in the meantime ?


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (May 20, 2006)

OK.days later.still no manual on the Nintendo site & even though the NSMB site is nice, it's not what I wanted.  Anyone care to scan the manual & post a link to it?

Thanx In Advance


----------



## OrR (May 20, 2006)

How about buying the game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What do you need the manual for, anyway?


----------



## tshu (May 20, 2006)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ May 20 2006 said:


> OK.days later.still no manual on the Nintendo site & even though the NSMB site is nice, it's not what I wanted.Â Anyone care to scan the manual & post a link to it?
> 
> Thanx In Advance


If you want the manual so badly, how about renting the game and then scanning the manual yourself. Or even just keeping the manual when you return the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bryehn (May 20, 2006)

you can get the pdf right at nintendo's site.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (May 22, 2006)

Thanx guys.  The manual was with the NSMB oage off the Nintendo site & not with the rest of the manuals under Customer Service.  I wanted the manual to read about the minigames & also Mario's new moves.


----------



## boyluvbou (May 24, 2006)

hey this waesome cool guy
thanx


----------



## raven369 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dammit why can't I get this bloody thing to work!?

I'm using a m3 minisd with E18 firmware and I have tried many combinations with the m3 game manager v.3.14 but it still doesn't work on my ds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Normal Boot, 1xdma, and No Trim doesn't work ....
Fast Boot, 1xdma, and Trim doesn't work...


----------



## sage_inferno (Jun 3, 2006)

Raven try the E20 firmware/gamemanager 2.0
Settings:FAST Boot, 1xdma, and trim works


----------



## etiks (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome. This game is almost as good as the old stuff.


----------



## ch00ser (Oct 23, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ May 8 2006 said:


> ^^ndsrelease-1032^^



wow what a good rom,

i like nintendo very much


----------



## lastbil (Dec 30, 2006)

How can i download this ?


----------



## Harsky (Dec 30, 2006)

Rules.... my friend.... read them.


----------



## Wowzors (Apr 8, 2007)

First post new to this forum! Hi all!


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Wowzors @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> First post new to this forum! Hi all!



LOL, you picked the wrong topic to do it in...


----------



## ocean_kun (May 1, 2007)

how do u download it?


----------



## Shinji (May 1, 2007)

Seeing as this is your first post I'll let you go easily and answer your question.



Spoiler



You dont


----------



## lagman (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> Seeing as this is your first post I'll let you go easily and answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



You Sir are a gentleman.


----------



## Foie (May 1, 2007)

To download it, go to a website called google.  You'll find everything you need to know there.


----------



## joshua1905 (May 5, 2007)

looks great thanks


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2007)

oh man ! messing like this with a dead topic ! it's just so gross...


----------



## christo (May 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## nkplat (May 19, 2007)

nice...


----------



## Spikey (May 19, 2007)

Look, I'm cool now too!


----------



## nkplat (May 20, 2007)

it wont work on DeSmuME.0.4.0 emulator


----------



## vitalizm (May 23, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## snesmaster40 (May 23, 2007)

Why are new people bumping this with thanks?


----------



## tyguy21g (Jul 17, 2007)

how do i download? im kinda a newb >.


----------



## 419044 (Jul 27, 2007)

cool bro


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2007)

QUOTE(snesmaster40 @ May 23 2007 said:


> Why are new people bumping this with thanks?


Because they think that if they reply, a download link will appear.

Of course these people are incredibly stupid as there is not indication on here that that is what you do to get the roms. To download a rom click on game icon.

Ahem.


----------



## homr60 (Jul 30, 2007)

ive tried every icon, now im a noob and have no idea how to download this can you help please


----------



## lagman (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(homr60 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> ive tried every icon, now im a noob and have no idea how to download this can you help please



No downloads here dawg!
Check the rules before you get banned.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 30, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## koeninator (Sep 8, 2007)

nice man!!!


----------



## dieos (Oct 13, 2007)

como faço downloads???????????


----------



## science (Oct 13, 2007)

^^LOL what


----------



## TheJay (Jan 24, 2008)

Could someone please explain how one goes about downloading this ROM?


----------



## Jerome* (Jun 29, 2008)

thaankkss !!


----------



## Marik360 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey thanx buddy


----------



## redact (Dec 31, 2008)

i just wanna say thanks, without your cryptic clues (i found em in the nfo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ), i'd have never found the rom


----------



## undercoverjamil (Feb 18, 2009)

HOW DO U DOWNLOAD THE GAME


----------



## Bergunzo (Feb 18, 2009)

I CANT TELL U


----------



## whiffwhiff (Jul 17, 2010)

were do i download it from? could someone please link me? im new


----------



## basher11 (Jul 17, 2010)

no asking for roms. damn, dont they make you type out not to ask for roms?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

*YOU CANT ASK FOR ROMS! *DID YOU EVEN READ THE TERMS!?!


----------

